# How often do you beat your games?



## TykiButterfree (Dec 2, 2016)

I am really bad at this. I love pointless random side quests and just running around exploring an over world. A lot of times I don't end up beating the main story. As soon as I unlocked multiplayer in Assassin's Creed and Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon, I pretty much never played the story anymore. I also didn't beat an Elite 4 in Pok?mon until Emerald. And that was only because I wanted to see the Battle Frontier. Sometimes I will go back to a game and beat it years later. Does anyone else play like this?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 2, 2016)

75% of the time honestly


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 3, 2016)

Hmm. I beat mine once each.


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2016)

Often. I'm a completionist when it comes to games I really like. 

This year I've beaten around ten games I believe and I've still got a backlog of games I keep meaning to go back to and finish off.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

usually i dont move on until i finish it, especially if its pokemon


----------



## fenris (Dec 3, 2016)

I try to beat most of the games I play at least once.  Some, I'll even play multiple times to find all the secrets/unlock all the achievements, or try out choices I didn't make in previous playthroughs.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 3, 2016)

I normally never leave a game unfinished but it's oddly becoming more common for me now because I'm finding it harder dividing my free time. Also I've lost a lot of motivation to even start up some games, and I'm easily put off now, it really kills the experience for me. The biggest example I have of that happening is probably GTAV, I haven't touched that game in over a year and I don't think I'll ever finish single player at this point. Kind of sad, because I really enjoyed it at the time.

That being said, if it's a particular series that I'm frantic about then I will finish it to 100% completion.


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2016)

I 'beat' a majority of the games I play at least once (well, at least those that *can* be finished).

The ones I drop without finishing are usually because they're crap. I'm selective with what I buy and know what I like though, so it's rare that I buy a game I end up hating.


----------



## FancyThat (Dec 3, 2016)

I normally try to beat the game/earn all trophies or achievements even if it takes me a while due to time constraints.


----------



## piske (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm really terrible at finishing games. I think the last game I actually beat was Pokemon X. Otherwise I get up to halfway and usually lose interest ;A; Unless it's like a game like Civ, then I'll complete a game, but I suppose that's different~


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 3, 2016)

There's been very few games that I actually didn't bother finishing. Then there's the ones like Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!! which is impossible for a mere mortal to beat. T~T


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 5, 2016)

I've been trying to be better about beating games before moving onto another. If anyone takes at look at my Backloggery, it's a shameful display of unbeaten games. I can thank trophy hunting, really nice sales, and less free time for all that.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 5, 2016)

Depends how much I enjoy the game. I enjoyed _Bayonetta_ so much I find myself playing it again and again, trying to beat it faster and faster each time.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 6, 2016)

usually. anything I haven't finished has been barely started and I got uninterested. OTL


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

I'd say I finish my games pretty often. There are only a couple of games in my Steam library I haven't beat, but there's good reason for that. I think it's also worth noting that as much as I love the Legend of Zelda series, I have never actually finished a Zelda game.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 12, 2016)

what are you trying to tell me, thread


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 12, 2016)

a good 65% 
other being games witout a real end (in most life simulators there's not an end)


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2016)

Cheren said:


> I'd say I finish my games pretty often. There are only a couple of games in my Steam library I haven't beat, but there's good reason for that.



If we're counting Steam games I haven't finished, my completion rate drops to like 0.1%

A majority of it is crap I've never heard of that came bundled with the one game I actually wanted.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2016)

i usually beat a game only once, then never really play it again. the only exceptions to that that i remember atm are splatoon, super smash bros. brawl and luigi's mansion 2. even though i've beaten all three, they've given me plenty of fun things to do after i did it (mainly online multiplayer) that made me want to come back despite having beating them.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 17, 2017)

I try to finish all of my games, but I'll only complete games that are somewhat easy to complete or games that I loved enough to keep on coming back to it.


----------



## Milleram (Feb 19, 2017)

When I was younger, I rarely beat any of my games. Now I try to beat as many as possible. I try not to start another game until I have beat the current one. Unless I'm not enjoying the game or I don't feel like it's worth finishing.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a lot of games I didn't finish yet. I'm too hooked to AC:NL/ Pokemon and won't play other games I got.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 19, 2017)

If I like a game, I will always finish it before moving on to the next one. I'm also a completionist and I don't use guides. It gives me motivation to finish everything I start


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

Normally, I try to beat and complete them 100%. I just don't like it when there are tons of difficulty modes. My gaming ocd says that I should go through each of them so by the time I finished the game twice, I'm already burned out to replay it one more time.


----------



## easpa (Feb 25, 2017)

not very often, unfortunately! I used to be awful for buying a game and then buying another before finishing the first one, but the main reason I don't finish a lot of games these days is that I don't really play them very often in general.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Any game I play, I'm going to stick to until the end and beat 100% of the way. At least most of the time. Some games I kind of just quit in the middle of because I found something else to obsess over(I was at the very end of Twilight Princess HD, still had some sidequests to do but then I found Pikmin 2 and started 100%-ing that.). But anyways...Beating a game after 100%ing it is extremely satisfying. Any time I do such a thing I'll take a picture of the end screen. I usually like sticking to the hardest difficulty though just because if I'm going to 100% a game I'm usually only going to do it once.


Basically, most of the time.(Geez, why do I ramble so much?!)


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 26, 2017)

I normally finish all my games, and then with some games I fully clock them, 
e.g. on steam my avg. completeion rate is 60% and I have 6 perfect games, though my brother has gone overboard and has 20 perfect games xD


----------



## channy (Feb 27, 2017)

Honestly, not often. I have a bad habit of starting a game, getting half way through, then buying another game and playing it. My backlog is huge.


----------



## ivy7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Most of the games I have are incomplete and haven't been played in months or years, and almost all of the ones I completed have collected dust after the credits rolled.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 28, 2017)

I go through my games really slow so I rarely beat them. The only ones I usually beat are Kirby games and Pokemon games since they are usually easy to beat.


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 28, 2017)

When I was younger, I used to always beat my games. I came from a lower income family, so I usually didn't have money for more than a game or two every year, which meant I'd finish and replay games a loooot. Now that I'm older, I have more money but significantly less time. So, I probably finish about 70 percent of what I buy.


----------



## mayoranika (Feb 28, 2017)

i don't usually play games with endings.


----------



## Cress (Feb 28, 2017)

I beat most games I get, but I only go for 100% (or close to 100% for some games with ridiculous achievements) for games I really enjoy. I also end up replaying those games as well, usually just once, but in some cases like Mario Galaxy 1 it's closer to 10 times


----------



## Elphie (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't beat games very often since I tend to lose interest really easily, even in games I enjoy. My friend let me borrow her copy of Fire Emblem: Awakening and I had a lot of fun but eventually lost interest and when I bought Pokemon Sun the night it came out, I played non-stop for quite a while until I hit the Elite 4 where I promptly dropped the game to continue ACNL; I've played almost all of the Pokemon games but I can't remember the last time I even beat the Elite 4


----------



## forestyne (Mar 1, 2017)

Not very often lol. I've never completed a Zelda game before ;-; I completed Ace Attorney becoz I am a Cool Detective™ (with a walkthrough) but that's the only game I've rlly completed.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2017)

most games i play dont have an ending tbh because they arent that story based but i areally like grinding and getting achievements so yye. most of the time when i start a game and keep playing it i finish it. tho i have games ive barely played and some games that i started playing but lost interest is ): 
i like 100% games (or at least i like to try) so i usually spend a lot of time on side quests while playing


----------

